# Hooks for Hearts Tournament:



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Kayak Division!

On November 21st we will be holding a fishing tournament to raise money for the American Heart Association. All donations are 100% tax deductible and 100% of the proceeds from this tournament are going to the charity.
With entry: 
Awards ceremony including drinks and food.
Great door prizes. We have some great sponsors and continue to gain others!

4th Annual

Hooks For Hearts

Benefitting:
American Heart Association

Date: Saturday November 21st

Location: Dead Dog Saloon In Murrells Inlet, SC

Captains Meeting:
Friday November 20th at 6pm at Dead Dog

Kayak Division:
Kayaks will compete in there own division.
$25 per Kayak

Optional Buy-in: Largest Trout $15

*Additional Payout will be based on Entries

For entry form and rules and any additional info
PM or e-mail me.


----------

